# آيات خاصة بمنتدى الكنيسة وأعضاءة



## فراشة مسيحية (30 أغسطس 2008)

*سلام و محبة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون مع جميعكم*

*اليوم انا صممت 20 آية بطريقة بسيطة جدا و بألوان ملفتة *

*وطبعا حطيت أسم منتدانا الغالي على كل آية *

*للحفاظ على ملكيتها للمنتدى في حال نقل الآيات لموقع آخر*

*كمان ممكن أستخدامها كتوقيع لنا*

*يارب الآيات تعجبكم وأنتظروا مجموعة أخرى *

*من الآيات الجميلة من كتابنا المقدس*

















































*يتبــــــــــــــــــع*

*



*
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 أغسطس 2008)

*





 سلام و نعمة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 






​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أغسطس 2008)

رااااااااااااائع جدا جدا يا فراشه 
مرسىىىىىىى على الايات الجميله 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 أغسطس 2008)

ميررررررسي يا كوكو مان على الرد الجميل المشجع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## faris sd4l (30 أغسطس 2008)

مهما وصفت ما بكفي
كتيييييييييييييييييير حلوين
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي كتير ليك يا فارس

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sosana (30 أغسطس 2008)

>



موضوع جميل اوي يا فراشة
ميرسي يا قمر على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي سوسانا حبيبتي 

نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## mero_engel (30 أغسطس 2008)

*فكره رائعه يا فراشه *
*ومجهود جميل *
*بحيكي عليه*
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (31 أغسطس 2008)

*الله يافراشة مسيحية الرب يباركك دول عاوزين برواز وواحد يتامل بجمالهم والونهم الحلوة*
*ومش حينساها ابدا. شكرا لك.:16_14_21:*

*شو اسم هل البرنامج اللي بتشتغلي عليه؟*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (31 أغسطس 2008)

÷ههههههههههه جميلة بس انا اتعميت


----------



## M a r i a m (31 أغسطس 2008)

جميلة جدا يافروشتي بجد
تحفة 
انا مش عارفة اعبر قد ايه عجبتني الفكرة امة واختيارك للايات بصفة خاصة
ربنا يباركك
ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أغسطس 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *فكره رائعه يا فراشه *
> 
> *ومجهود جميل *
> *بحيكي عليه*
> ...


 
ميرسي يا ميرو حبيبتي على التشجيع :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أغسطس 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> *الله يافراشة مسيحية الرب يباركك دول عاوزين برواز وواحد يتامل بجمالهم والونهم الحلوة*
> 
> *ومش حينساها ابدا. شكرا لك.:16_14_21:*
> 
> ...




ربنا يخليك ميرسي جدا جدا على الرد الجميل دا

انا قصدت اختار الوانها كدا علشان تلفت النظر

واسم البرنامج الادوبي فوتو شوب

نورت الموضوع وخدنا بركة
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أغسطس 2008)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> ÷ههههههههههه جميلة بس انا اتعميت


 
ههههههههههههههههه احسن :t30:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أغسطس 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> جميلة جدا يافروشتي بجد
> 
> تحفة
> انا مش عارفة اعبر قد ايه عجبتني الفكرة امة واختيارك للايات بصفة خاصة
> ...





ميرسي حبيبتي يريورة على الرد العسل زيك دا

لو عايزة آية اعملهالك اكتبيهالي واعملها 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## just member (31 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرسى اوى اوى يا فراشة *
*حلوييييييييين جدا*
*تسلم ايدك يا قمر*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أغسطس 2008)

come with me قال:


> *ميرسى اوى اوى يا فراشة *
> 
> *حلوييييييييين جدا*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك يا قمر*​




ميررررررسي ميرررررسي كتييييييييير ليك
​


----------



## ارووجة (31 أغسطس 2008)

يسلموو دياتك حبيبتي
حلوين كتير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أغسطس 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> يسلموو دياتك حبيبتي
> حلوين كتير
> ربنا يباركك


 
ميرسي حبيبتي ارووجة :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (31 أغسطس 2008)

*فكرتها جامده جدا والتصميمات والالوان تحفه....مجهود جميل منك .*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أغسطس 2008)

يهوذا الالفيه قال:


> *فكرتها جامده جدا والتصميمات والالوان تحفه....مجهود جميل منك .*


 
ميرسي كتيييييييييييير على الكلمات المشجعة دي

ربنا يخليك​


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2008)

حلوين


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أغسطس 2008)

My Rock قال:


> حلوين


 
ميرسي ميرسي ميرسي ميرسي ميرسي ميرسي​ 
يا احلى روك واحلى زعيم في الدنيا​ 
نوووووووورت الموضوع ​ 
:Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## صوت الرب (31 أغسطس 2008)

كثير كثير كثير حلوين
الرب يبارك تعبك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يخليك ميرسي جدا جدا على زوقك اخي المبارك صوت الرب​


----------



## dodi lover (1 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى يا فراشة على الموضوع الجميل
والايات الجميلة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي ليك يا دودي

نورتني​


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




مشكورة فراشة مسيحية

بجد  مش شعر روعة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح

​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يخليك يا كليم

ميرسي جدا جدا

نورتني ​


----------



## amjad-ri (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رااااااااااااائع جدا جدا يا فراشه ​*
*شكرا ليكي​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لتشجيعك ليا يا امجد

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مسيحي بجد (2 نوفمبر 2008)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو روعة يافراشة تسلم ايدك فكرة جميلة جد بس عندى اقتراح ياريت تصغرى حجم اسم المنتدى هتبقى اجمل واجمل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 نوفمبر 2008)

انشاء الله يا بيشوي في التصميمات الجاية​


----------



## بحبك يا رب (4 نوفمبر 2008)

الرب يباركك شكرا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 نوفمبر 2008)

و يباركك ميرسي لردك​


----------



## كريم البنا (6 نوفمبر 2008)

زوقك جميل يا فراشة 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

كريم البنا قال:


> زوقك جميل يا فراشة
> ربنا يعوضك


 ميرسي خالص خالص يا كريم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 نوفمبر 2008)

دايما بتعملى حاجات جامده يا فراشه
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mina_picasso (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*الله تحفة يا فوشي.

كلهم حلوين جدااااااااا

ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> دايما بتعملى حاجات جامده يا فراشه​
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 ميرسي يا كوكي حبيبتي :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *الله تحفة يا فوشي.​*
> 
> *كلهم حلوين جدااااااااا*​
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعبك*​


 ميرسي يا مينا خالص على الرد المشجع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع وجميل جدا يا فراشة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> رائع وجميل جدا يا فراشة


 ميرسي يا حبيبة قلبي :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*



*
*رائع*
*رائع رائع*
*رائع رائع رائع*
*رائع رائع رائع رائع*
*رائع رائع رائع*
*رائع رائع*
*رائع*​*بهاء*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور بهاء



​


----------



## مسعد خليل (18 يونيو 2009)

*فى منتهى الجمال يا فراشه

تسلم ايدك ,والرب يبارك عمل يديكى ويبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي كتير مسعد ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2009)

*حلووووووووووووين يا قمر
تسلم ايديك يا حبيبتي​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا روكا يا سكر ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسى حبيبتى على الأيات الجميلة
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## dodo jojo (6 يونيو 2010)

رائعين جدا جدا جدا جدا.....بجد حلوين اوى.....ربنا يباركك!


----------

